# [SOLVED] Deleted files from flash drive recoverable?



## tbydvl13

This may be a dumb question, but is there a way to recover a deleted file from a flash drive? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Bet


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Deleted files from flash drive recoverable?*

Try Recuva . . many of us have had good luck with it


----------



## wispa11

*Re: Deleted files from flash drive recoverable?*

I suggest that you try <a href="http://www.asoftech.com">Asoftech Photo Recovery</a>, it is tool to recover photos, videos, musics and other data files.

You can download free trial from http://www.asoftech.com


----------



## spatzner92

*Re: Deleted files from flash drive recoverable?*

Thank you so much for the info - I inadvertently deleted some pictures from my flash drive and was nearly devastated. What a relief - thank you to all who take the time to post your advice and help!!!!!! Thank you creators of Recuva!


----------



## Hockney

*Re: Deleted files from flash drive recoverable?*

I can confirm this works, i just recovered some bad trojans RECYCLER virus along with other things on my laptop :upset: now where did i put my xp disk :sigh:


----------

